# ازاي اعرف اني ممكن اكون مهندس معماري ناجح ؟



## George Kareem (2 مايو 2010)

مساء الخير


انا في كلية طب اسنان بس مش ناجح فيها و ده لاني بكره طبيعه المواد الطبيه اللي معتمده علي الحفظ 
و في نفس الوقت انا شاطر جدا في الرياضيات و كنت دايما بجيب الدرحات النهائيه ههههه 

ف انا قررت اسيب الكليه و ادخل هندسه معماريه و خصوصا ان دايما كان حلمي اكون مهندس 
بس طبعا القرار ده صعب و عايز شجاعه و ثقه

الحقيقه انا كنت كاتب موضوع هنا علي الدراسه في الخارج و الكليات و كده و في اخ فاضل سالني سؤال محترم جدا جدا جدا انا بساله لنفسي كتير :
هل انا بهرب من فشلي في طب اسنان لدراسه اخري ولا انا فعلا بحب الهندسه 
الحقيقه لغاية ما كنت في ثانويه عامه و انا بحب الرياضه و الهندسه و عمري م حبيت اي ماده طبيه علي الاطلاق ,, لكن بعد 3 سنين في اسنان و في محاوله لحب هذه المواد لم اعرف و لكن الشكوك كترت !!


ف عايز اعرف ايه المواصفات اللي موجوده في الشخص اللي تؤهله ان يكون معماري ؟؟ 

يعني مثلا انا بحب الابداع و التجديد و بكره التكرار 
بحب التفكير و بكره الحفظ
مش بعرف ارسم الحقيقه ههههه بس ده لاني مخدتش دروس في الرسم ,, بس في الرياضيات في الهندسه كان رسمي زي الفل 

دايما بحب اتفرج علي المباني و الاشكال الجديده مش من جانب دراسه بس لاني بحب اتمتع بالجمال و الرقي في التصميم 

بحب جدا جدا اهتم بادق التفاصيل و ده في حياتي عامه 

بحب اخرج و اغير مكان و مقعدش في مكان واحد " المهندس بيروح و بيتفقد اماكن العمل و بيدرس طبيعه المكان لكن الدكتور في العياده فقط !! " 

انا ممكن اقعد ساعه احل في مسالة رياضه لكن صعب جدا اقعد ساعه احفظ ف وظيفه عضو في الجسم 

ممكن كنت اقعد ساعه ارسم رسمه في الهندسه في الرياضيات و كنت ببقي مستمتع و انا بستخدم القلم الرصاص و المسطره 

هل كل ده سبب كافي ل ترك مجالي و ان اصبح مهندس ؟؟ 
ولا انا مجرد معجب بالاطار الخارجي للهندسه "" انا معتقدش كده "" 

و ايه مواصفات المهندس المعماري ؟ اللي لو موجوده في يبقي ممكن اثق في نفسي ؟؟ 


ياريت لو حد يعرف الاجابه و يساعدني 
ارائكم تهمني 

شكرا


----------



## alysami (5 مايو 2010)

أى حد ممكن يكون معمارى ناجح ... السؤال هو إزاى أبقى ناجح ؟؟

علشان تبقى معمارى ناجح لازم تفهم يعنى أيه عمارة ... العمارة ليست فناً و ليست علماً ... هى المجال الوحيد الذى يجمع بين الأثنين , ومع إنتفاء أى منهما تنتفى صفة العمارة, فى مقولة شهيرة بتقول (( فى البداية نقوم بتشكيل مبانينا, وفى النهاية تقوم هى بتشكيلنا)). لازم تبقى فاهم ديماً أنك بتصمم مبنى يؤثر على حياة مستخدميه, وأن الله سيسألك عن علمك و كيف إستخدمته لتوفير حياة أفضل للناس.

مثل الطب تماماً ... يجب أن لا تتوقف عن مشاهدة و الإطلاع على أحدث ما وصل له المعمارييون من مبانى و أفكار و توجهات ... فهل سمعت عن مصطلح العمارة الخضراء و العمارة المستدامة؟؟ ... هل تعلم أن مبانينا هى السبب فى 40% من مشكلة الإحتباس الحرارى ؟؟ ... هل تعلم أن هناك مبانى صحية و مبانى مريضة؟؟, وأن تلك المبانى المريضة تسبب بمشكلات للإنسان و البيئة , فقد يصاب ناس بالسرطان بسبب المبانى المريضة تلك , وتزهق ألاف الأرواح بسبب معماريون لم يراعوا الله فى عملهم ولم يفهموا معنى العمارة.

إذا كنت ترى العمارة عمل فتى سهل و ممتع ... أن كنت تراها ( فقط ) هى التفاصيل و الألوان و الإشكال الجميلة, و تظن أنها أسهل بكثير من دراسة الطب ... فأظن إنك أسأت الإختيار فالعمارة مهنة من أصعب المهن. هذا إن كنت تريد أن تكون معمارى ناجح ... أما أن تكون فقط معمارى ... فلا بأس ... يوجد الألاف من المعماريين الذين يمتهنون العمارة ولا يفكرون فى أى شئ مما ذكرت إلا إنها ( سبوبة ) لهم.

السؤال اللى فاضل ... هو لماذا تسأل الناس عما تحب و عما يناسبك ؟؟؟ , لماذا تسألهم أن كنت ستصبح ناجح أم لا ؟؟ أنا لا أظن أنك حسمت رأيك بعد. (( هل انا بهرب من فشلي في طب اسنان لدراسه اخري ولا انا فعلا بحب الهندسه )). فكر أكثر فى هذا الطرح و أسأل الله لأن يهديك للصواب


----------



## George Kareem (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر بجد علي ردك
الحقيقه انا حسمت الموضوع خلاص في دماغي
بس التنفيذ صعب 
و شكرا


----------



## 3bdulwahhab (6 مايو 2010)

احهم



التنفيذ ليس صعباً

بل القرار

لا تحسب الأمر بال 5 سنوات الدراسة التي ستقضيها ان شاء الله

بل بقية حياتك كرجل يضع خطط لحياة الآخرين !!

بشكل غير محسوس.. المعماري يضع قوالب الحياة

اذا أحببت الهدف والغاية وجعلتها راقية بحق

ستعمل ما بوسعك وأكثر للوصول

استعن بالله وحده . . ثم اعزم وتوكل


----------



## arch yasmeen (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب بجد بحس بلامل لما بقراء حوارتكم الجميله دى الي بدل علي ان بكره هيكون احسن بكم وفققم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (10 يوليو 2010)

3 اسنان وعايز تجول هندسة عمارة 
طيب 3 يعني انت في 3 اسنان ,... ولا لسة 
ياريت اعرف قررت اية 
لانة سبحان الله من 8 سنين انا كان نفسي اكون طبيبة اسنان وادخل اسنان 
ولكن شاء القدر ودخلت هندسة 
وكملت ومشيت الحمد للة ...ولو رجعت 8 سنين هختار هندسة عمارة 
فيمكن انت مخنوق من الدراسة وطبيعتها مش اكتر لكن اول ما تبدا فب العملي هتحب اللي بتعملة 
لاني بحس ان اسنان بردة فيها ابداع الطبيب وازاي يحل دية ويصلح هنا ويشيل هنا مجال بردة فية ابداع 
وربنا يكتبلك اللي فية الخير


----------



## arch yasmeen (11 يوليو 2010)

انا شايفه ان منوشه عندها حق في كل كلمه قالتها بجد انا سعات كتيره نتخنق من القسم بس برجع تاني ممكن تكون دي فتره ضيق وهتروح لحالها وبعدين الانسان هوا الي بيتحكم في نفسه وهوا الي يقدر يكون ناجح او لا فيا ريت تستخير ربنا قبل ما تاخذ اي خطوه وربنا معاك ويوفق للي فيه الخير واوعي تنسي تبقي تطمنا عليك بقي


----------



## sam ahm (8 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندس معماري ووعشت مع اطباء اسنان لفترة كبيرة
اثناء الكلية كان فيه جانب كبير مشترك بين الاثنين وهو الجمال في الصنعة 
يعني نحت الشمع مثلا كان بيفكرني بعمل الماكيتات بس هو طبعا اكثر مهارة 
دكتور التقويم هو فنان بارع 
المعماريين كان بيدرسوا تشريح في بادئ الامر وقاموا بتحليل نسب الانسان يعني المفروض اني فيه علوم جانيية مفروضة عليك لازم تدرسها مفيش مشكلة فترة وهتعدي 
بس المحصلة انت تحب تشتغل في ايه
دور جو نفسك هتلاقي ميول تلقائية كانت عندك في يوم من الايام ومهارات فردية تتميز بها عن الاخرين ايه هيه اقعد واعمل جدولة بنقاط يعني نقاط للمال سوق العمل
تحقيق نجاح في المهنة طريقة العمل صدقني لازم تزور اماكن العمل للاثنين ومتكنش نظرة نظرة سطحيةيعن مثلا الهندسة المعمارية مثلا مابتعدمش علي الرياضة من اساسة 
اسأل كتير علشان ماتندمش واسمع اغنية هيثم دبور دور جوا نفسك هتلاقي حاجة ماحدش فيها ينافسك
يعني انزل عيادة اسنان مع دكتور متوسط النجاح ياعم وحاول تحسس ان انت تحب انك تكون مكانه ولا لاه
اتوقع ايوة هحب ولكن المعاناة الدراسية بتخلي الواحد يهرب منالمواقف الصعبة باي حجة ويكون سريع القرار ادعو الله ان ييسر لك الخير وان يرضيك به ثق بنفسك وانت هتدوس في اي مكان ومش يهمك كمية المذاكرة 
ؤايام وهتفوت وهتتمني انها ترجع تاني


----------



## مروه سيف (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ردودكم مفيدة ورائعة


----------

